# Thorndon's House - November 2015



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 29, 2015)

A recent trip down South led me to this place. 

Found it with luck, I managed to find my entry easily. Here is an old Victorian House which may have been abandoned in 2005, Unfortunately the magpies and squatters have beaten me to this place, don't think they're here now. There is a complete mystery behind this house, this may have been abandoned because the Wharf kept flooding behind it. 

The one photo of the house didn't come out the way I hoped, but this was a nice find and worth stopping off for. 





[/url]Thorndon House 066 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 003 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 015 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 009 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 052 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 002 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 061 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 037 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 036 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 030 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 032 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 028 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 020 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 013 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 050 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 047 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 007 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Thorndon House 022 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks for looking. 




[/url]Thorndon House 060 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Rubex (Nov 29, 2015)

Brilliant find Dauntless and you got some really lovely photos!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Nov 29, 2015)

Great report dauntless you really do find some gems!!


----------



## HughieD (Nov 29, 2015)

That's a rough little diamond you've uncovered there sir! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 29, 2015)

Great find! That really is a little gem! It even has an in-tact toilet which seems to be rare post-copper theft


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 29, 2015)

Good detective work dauntless. Another house of questions. That's a nice little fireplace.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 29, 2015)

Nicely done. All this place needs is a good clean and paint. The house is in not too bad condition.


----------



## smiler (Nov 29, 2015)

I liked the fire surround as well, was it made of cast iron? Nice work Dauntless, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for the comments everyone.  The fire surround looks like it's ether wood or iron? I'll guess it's the second option. :GEEK:


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 1, 2015)

Jeez the taste in interior design in there has given me a hangover!  
Brilliant find tho, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 1, 2015)

Belting find,I love the dinosaur wallpaper and nice to see the fireplace insert intact!! which is cast iron.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice find there mr dauntless


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 3, 2015)

dauntless - UE said:


> The fire surround looks like it's ether wood or iron? I'll guess it's the second option.



It's cast iron to a well known Registered Design - unfortunately I cannot recall the name of the foundry as the reference book is hidden in the loft.


----------

